# Get your chocolate fix



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

My apologies to those who are dieting but you can use code CHAWCLAT to save 50% on these chocolate items at Amazon.










.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Good find, thanks!


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

DAMN YOU! Why did you have to post this link? My willpower is nearly gone and I fear a purchase frenzy of cigars and/or chocolate.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate you.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Gargoyle said:


> DAMN YOU! Why did you have to post this link? My willpower is nearly gone and I fear a purchase frenzy of cigars and/or chocolate.


I find a sort of sadistic pleasure in this. 



Sauer Grapes said:


> I hate you.












.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks! I love those chocolate oranges! With that new shipping upgrade thing I got 6 for less than 10 bucks.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Darn, they sold out of the 70% cocao dark chocolate bars while I was shopping for something else to add to my cart to get free shipping. Still an awesome deal if they have something you like. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Bastard 











:r


----------

